# Bugatti Royale with SV Crystal Rock wax



## V3polo6n2 (Jan 14, 2007)

*Bugatti Royale*
_by Sébastien Jacquet & Swissvax France_








This car was invited for a "Concours d'élégance" (dont know if you know what it means : a challenge to have an old car in the best condition possible), I was with the Swissvax France team for the occasion. Swissvax had the "Paul Dalton's Crystal Rock" and the owner of the Bugatti Royale asked us if we can do something for his car... 

The day before, the car was on the "Champs Elysées" in Paris and comes by the road at the event, it was a little bit cover by dust but in good condition under the dust.


























We couldn't use water to wash the car, we use "Quick Finish" with microfibers to remove dust. The car is very big and it takes long minutes to do the car (but it is soooo goood! )!
Vincent Saxer, the Swissvaxs director do this job.








When the car was clean, we used the Cleaner Fluid to have a good surface to apply wax.



































And now comes the time to take the tub of wax. And what a wax! The Paul Dalton's Crystal Rock! 76% of grade one carnauba :applause2:
The wax isn't too hard, I was applying it very easily!

The pics :











































I was waiting 10minutes to wipe off the wax with the red towel and after with the ultrafine Microfiber (blue).







































































I was shocking by the quality of the shine AND the deep of the color, never see a result like it. Very good wax Paul Dalton, I love it! :worship2:












































Some other parts done, for example the "safety wheel" with Metal Polish (with the front radiator) :
A 50/50 on the wheel. :gasp:







I had apply "Pneu" on the tires and clean the glasses.

Final shots








Very much people were here to see the Royale.




















































Thanks for reading and sorry for the mistakes, my english isn't perfect.

Sébastien Jacquet


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

thats it??? more!!!!!!!!!!!!!! please


----------



## nsanity (May 7, 2007)

yes, more PLEASE!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

look forward to this one!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

come on we need it:lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Any update mate?


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Tease!!!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

a quick google search..... one of these??


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

MORE !!! :thumb:

(Im hoping its just not a picture taken in a museum, with someone pictured holding a tub of wax to tease us all !)


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> a quick google search..... one of these??


She looks board stiff :lol:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

A very rare car not sure about the wax though.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Now thats just not fair!


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

sacrilege.......should be using the zym


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> a quick google search..... one of these??


I'll take either one of the pair on the left.... they look a right pair of dolls...

Looking forward to seeing this detail for sure :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Come on dude...


----------



## Ollie_Escort (May 5, 2008)

Surely ***** Royale would be a better choice of wax considering it was designed for this car?


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

I want to see all the pictures, like now


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

Ollie_Escort said:


> Surely ***** Royale would be a better choice of wax considering it was designed for this car?


And the fact its so affordable surely makes it the best choice


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

1996a6v6 said:


> MORE !!! :thumb:
> 
> (Im hoping its just not a picture taken in a museum, with someone pictured holding a tub of wax to tease us all !)


lol.thats what i was thinking. i'm getting cynical in my old age.


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

this thread is usless with out pics!


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

Bo2007 said:


> this thread is usless with out pics!


come on Sebastien! where are they???


----------



## n12 jlk (Jun 17, 2008)

picture please


----------



## Ollie_Escort (May 5, 2008)

Brisa said:


> And the fact its so affordable surely makes it the best choice


well if u can afford a car that is worth in the region of £10 million, you can surely afford a £7k wax


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

at least show more pics of the wax pot


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Piiiiiiiiiiics!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I think these threads are indeed the future, my next detail shall have some finishing shots of the tyre tread and wind mirror glass, brilliant!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Well what a load of pony :wall:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

More on DB, but nothing finished yet that i can make out


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Epoch said:


> More on DB, but nothing finished yet that i can make out


A link please


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> A link please


detailingbliss.com


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

So - anything being done to the car, or is it just being waxed with a new-to-the-market Swissvax wax?



Valet Magic said:


> A link please


http://www.detailingbliss.com/forum/f5/crazy-day-i-have-tested-sv-4341.html


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> So - anything being done to the car, or is it just being waxed with a new-to-the-market Swissvax wax?
> 
> http://www.detailingbliss.com/forum/f5/crazy-day-i-have-tested-sv-4341.html


hey dave i hope you can get your hands on a tub of crystal rock for your test...


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

trhland said:


> hey dave i hope you can get your hands on a tub of crystal rock for your test...


Doesn't look that way I'm afraid...


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Doesn't look that way I'm afraid...


bummer thats ok looks like youll have others to compaire..


----------



## Holden_C04 (Sep 27, 2007)

Such a tease.


----------



## misterb (Dec 21, 2007)

More !!!


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

BORING.


Mods, lock er up


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

Chris_4536 said:


> BORING.
> 
> Mods, lock er up


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## V3polo6n2 (Jan 14, 2007)

Sorry, I had very much work!
The event was finish yesterday.

I will send more pics. :thumb:



















:thumb:


----------



## vxrAaron (Jun 30, 2008)

More More More


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

MORE More MORE !!!!


----------



## Nava (May 23, 2008)

hi guys come on Cosmétique-auto.com to see the whole work of sebastien ...

http://www.cosmetique-auto.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1047


----------



## V3polo6n2 (Jan 14, 2007)

Post #1 Updated. 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=76221


----------



## V3polo6n2 (Jan 14, 2007)

That's all? :tumbleweed:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I think some may not re read the thread, PM a mod to get the title changed to have ***UPDATED*** added

Looks like a cracking motor, as i said on DB


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Ah that's better.... 

Superb monster :thumb::doublesho


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

very nice mate. You wont see many of those on here. Is pauls new wax your favorite swissvax wax?


----------



## V3polo6n2 (Jan 14, 2007)

paddy328 said:


> very nice mate. You wont see many of those on here. Is pauls new wax your favorite swissvax wax?


Before this day, my favorite wax was the Concorso but now...  The Crystal Rock is definitively my best wax. :argie:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

that is absolutely superb - no idea how the wax performed from the pics but great to see sucha stunning car and it getting some great attention


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Very nice work on a special car. I'm glad to see you have went from strength to strength and are enjoying what you do.

Well done:thumb:


----------

